# Unknown wood



## matthew seibert (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 15, 2016)

@ripjack13 @Schroedc @Kevin might want to move this to the wood ID thread .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Idk if all 3 of us are needed but I know I can do it. Lol.
Done..thanks!


----------



## phinds (Jan 15, 2016)

ACK ! @Mr. Peet, help ... it's one of those "tree" things.

Actually @Kevin, you probably know what it is. Maybe ... ?


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 15, 2016)

Redbud?


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 16, 2016)

I was going to say Hawthorn but I think Redbud is a better guess. Gary


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2016)

Kind of has the appearance of olive wood. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2016)

WAG apple


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 16, 2016)

purty wood.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm not sure what it is - doesn't quite strike me as redbud for either the bark or wood. It's in an area where bark can do crazy stuff though. I am not sure about apple I have zero experience with it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not sure what it is - doesn't quite strike me as redbud for either the bark or wood. It's in an area where bark can do crazy stuff though. I am not sure about apple I have zero experience with it.


Bark and wood kinda looks like apple- cut a little- It will smell like apple....


----------



## matthew seibert (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks all. Does anyone have any good ideas for stabilizing it for turning? It's a bit punky.
I've seen boiled linseed oil as a method, but I'm always up for suggestions


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 17, 2016)

I would use Anchor seal on that "Crabapple". Fruitwood can be a bear. Boiling works for sound wood but not that well when spalt, rot or gremlins are around.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> I would use Anchor seal on that "Crabapple". Fruitwood can be a bear. Boiling works for sound wood but not that well when spalt, rot or gremlins are around.



That is not crabapple ....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry Kevin, didn't see the ID anywhere and just looked at the wood. Assumed crabapple since flaky bark is more common on the crabs than on standard apples. So, are we good with calling it "Mallus species"?


----------

